# Incra



## plomanto (Jan 27, 2008)

Well I have been building a bedroom set for the wife and I. So I decided to splurge a little and just ordered the INCARA table saw Ultimate system with router table and lift. I guess I will halt building till it gets here and is installed:thumbsup:


----------



## plomanto (Jan 27, 2008)

Just realized that I posted in the wrong forum. Mods feel free to move


----------



## Master Tinker (Dec 29, 2010)

NICE!!!!, I drool over that thing every other day.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*drooling.....*

Nice, I was going to go that route a few years ago, but decided against that much investment in my old craftsman.


----------



## laserbudd (Jan 17, 2011)

hi,
New here....just joined about 1/2 hr ago.
Just got my Incra 32" Table saw fence system (with Wonder Fence) about a week ago and am in the process of moving my Router table over to the Table saw.
Fence is set up on my JET ProShop 10" Hybrid saw. I kinda miss the ProShop Fence (it has the Wixey Digital readout installed on it), but the Incra is SOOOO nice.
I am getting ready to construct a "Murphy Bed" in my computer room for guest use.
Good luck with the new Incra system.


----------



## plomanto (Jan 27, 2008)

It arrived Monday. Took me till tuesday to complete installation. so far I have only made a few cuts on the table saw. I love it so far I think I will need to make a few more minor adjustments. Cant wait to use the router and wonder fence. By the way install instructions were very very good.
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

